# strachan apiaries



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I've heard a lot of good things about their queens. I think Oliverez gets some of their NWC breeder queens from Strachan.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

I placed an order with them last week for a queen. It was sent out monday and I had it by Wed. The customer service was great.


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

UPS "delivered" 9 queens from Strachan to us a few weeks ago.
Left by the driveway gate in full sun at 104 degrees, half died.
Although not their fault, Strachan offered to replace them. (UPS won't)

Thumbs down on UPS, but Strachan is great!


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

I bought two nucs in the spring that were queened with NWC's from Strachan and they are my two best performing hives.


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

Strachen gets nothing but top ratings from me. Got 8 NWC queens from them in August all were accepted and all are laying beautiful patterns.
Had all 4 hives of Strachen NWC's make it through last winter, my Taber's Russian/Yugo made it as well, along with 2 Buckfast from Bill Ferguson, lost 1 hive with a Italian queen that came in a spring package.
Tammy if you read this I what to Thank You for the excellent service, on time delivery and great queens.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

*Thumbs Up For Strachan*

:applause:Ordered a few queens yesterday at about noon eastern time, they were delivered today at about 10am. Nice looking queens, great packaging and excellent people to deal with.:thumbsup:


----------

